# festae



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

so i got this festae friday night from a guy on cichlidmadness that lives around here.......what do you think of him? he is aobut 11" tip to tip and his colors arent as great and his head went down due to the transfer, but im guessing within a week his colors and head will be back to usual.....i decided to name this guy brute due to his shear size and attitude towards the other fish he has.......and to make sure, this IS a true festae, not a uaru, right? and how much would you think a guy of this size and quality would be worth if i bought it at a fishstore?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn nice festae. Has some serious potential. Beef him up


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dont know nething pbout price or quality...but he looks pretty sweet to me....how is his temperment, post some pics up wen he gets his colors bak


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

looks good but you are right you need color


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> dont know nething pbout price or quality...but he looks pretty sweet to me....how is his temperment, post some pics up wen he gets his colors bak
> [snapback]1199456[/snapback]​


the guy i got him from said he was pretty badass, but right now he has his own tank and he is still getting settled in, so he is a bit skittish. i cant wait to see his other side when it comes out.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Screw the color. He's got a beautiful form. I've bought alot of cichlids based on form alone. I like his. What do you mean by "his head went down"?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Screw the color. He's got a beautiful form. I've bought alot of cichlids based on form alone. I like his. What do you mean by "his head went down"?
> [snapback]1199490[/snapback]​


the nuchal hump on his head shrunk due to the stress of movement and all, but it still has a decent size.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Find him a female and he'll develop that hump and color up a bit again.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Hopefully the color will shown in some time.

Looks great anyways


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

wow! nice fish. he will growth big and mean.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that,s a big mofo


----------

